# Do leopard geckos get attached to keepers?



## Geckoguy12 (Nov 8, 2013)

I went on a camp for a week last week and left my parents to
feed echo. Apparantly he didnt eat any thing and he was making noises
all night(his viv is in my room) but when i got home he started eating
again


----------



## Neonblack123 (Mar 18, 2013)

You never know what's going through their heads. My leos share their love by crapping on me. 

I've had to remove some stuck sheds recently on my normal leo and she made a 'chirping' sound while I was removing them. Also, I find that when me and my girlfriend are in the room, the leos still go about their vivs as normal but if someone else is in the room, they would hide more.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't say get 'attached' as such but they do grow very used to their keeper's scent and, with a lot of reptiles, can react to even minor changes in their environment/routine with behaviour such as not eating. If she was not used to your parents' scent then she may have felt uncomfortable feeding.
My guys are absolute pigs and will eat under almost any circumstance, but one of my dwarf geckos absolutely detests my other half and is rarely his lovely blue colour when my OH is in the room. I think he still hates him for exploding his Coke bottle all over his travel box when we were bringing him home :lol2:


----------

